# Cheap Chinese Thermal paste? HC 151. Is it safe?



## TheLetterD (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay so I wanted to change the processor on my Dad's old office PC(Pentium 4 LGA 775) with my Core 2 Duo E7200. I have never done this before so I thought Id try it this time. Both computers are roughly 3 years old and havnt been used in the past 3 months.
I thought it might need a new thermal paste layer so I bought one from my Local Computer guy.

NOW, all he had was this chinese 1 Gram thermal paste called HC 151. I got it for  *Rs. 30 only.*
Which was obviously my main concern as a quick search on the internet for good branded Thermal Paste from say Cooler Master showed that they cost upwards of Rs. 450 per tube.

I looked up this particular paste and found these 2 results;
1. Aliexpress USA import
2. eBay India

Now the Aliexpress website shows its price to be a little more than half a dollar a piece which makes sense but the eBay listing is selling it for 150 Rs. per piece. 
The only difference between the 2 pastes(the one I have and the one shown in the pics on both the websites) is that mine doesnt have that tiny logo printed next to the "HC 151" label.

*What I want to know is;*
1. Do I require thermal paste application?
2. If yes, will this one do the job? I dont plan to overclock, at all.
3. If I dont apply it properly(cuz its my first time) will it damage my CPU?


Also, is it toxic? Should I use gloves?

Another link; Newfrog


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 17, 2013)

You can also get intel's TIM from local shopkeepers.


----------



## baiju (Aug 17, 2013)

Last year my office AMD Athlon X2 computer was shutting down madly and I found the temperature to be too high. Just bought a small bottle of thermal paste from an electronics shop for Rs.15/- and the PC is now working fine. I also used it with my new AMD A6 board.


----------



## patkim (Aug 17, 2013)

> I thought it might need a new thermal paste layer





> Do I require thermal paste application?


Yes, every time the heatsink is removed you should check for the applicability of thermal  paste. If the heatsink is old, better to remove any original factory installed thermal pad from it and apply a thin and even layer of thermal paste on CPU area that comes in direct contact with the heatsink.



> will this one do the job?


Branded is good...however in my experience even those available for 10 - 20 Rs do the job.



> is it toxic? Should I use gloves?


Not necessary. However ensure that you have grounded your palm / fingers by touching the metallic back panel of CPU / PSU cabinet. This is to prevent any possible latent CPU damage due to any static electricity on your body.
Ensure that mains is off here.  When touching the CPU hold it from its sides / edges.



> If I don't apply it properly(cuz its my first time) will it damage my CPU


Apply in very small quantity. Thin and even layer is what's needed. Over application could mean that it shall disperse off to mobo and other components and may eventually create some air gaps between CPU and heatsink compromising effective thermal transfer.


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 18, 2013)

Ah, I see. Thanks everyone! Will go ahead with it.

Im just worried that the Fan(Intel Stock) isnt gonna fix properly.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 18, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks everyone! Will go ahead with it.
> 
> Im just worried that the Fan(Intel Stock) isnt gonna fix properly.



It will rotate at low speed if it doesn't get fixed properly. Happened with me.


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 18, 2013)

How do I know if it has(fixed properly)? Should I shake it and check? :/


----------

